# Maryland Preseason Trout Stocking



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone know the dates that they are stocking Lake Centennial and Daniels area of Patapsco? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ZackUSAF82 said:


> Anyone know the dates that they are stocking Lake Centennial and Daniels area of Patapsco? Thanks in advance for any help.


Welcome aboard ! I do not know the answer to your question as they do not specify when the pre-season is on teh website but for anyone else wondering what the stocking schedules are for MD here is a link:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/stocking/springstocktable.html

I assume calling the Fisheries dept directly would be the only think I can think of. Anybody know any other ways to find out?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

We fished Daniels last year and it is a put and take area only with some different rules. I think the limit is 2 vs. the normal 5 we're used to and something to do with no flies or only flies or something. Make sure you find out about that place before ya go . . . I just can't remember.

I do know that using powerbait on a size 12 hook was totally legit. Last year, they had it the same day as the BPS seminars and big spring sale.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to remember when they stocked last year but I'm drawing a blank. I know they stocked Centennial and then it froze over almost the next day. I think it was the second week of Feb but not sure.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

MOst years its mid Feb but one year it was late Jan. DNR usually says on their site when they are stocked but a week or so later after its done. Savage Mill seems to get the first but with that drought last year wonder how the hatcheries faired.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

critter gitter said:


> MOst years its mid Feb but one year it was late Jan. DNR usually says on their site when they are stocked but a week or so later after its done. Savage Mill seems to get the first but with that drought last year wonder how the hatcheries faired.


According to their site they are going to stock more trout than last year, but still about 15% less than 2006.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Last year doesn't really count, as it was disease that wiped out a lot of the hatchery trout.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

fishbait said:


> Last year doesn't really count, as it was disease that wiped out a lot of the hatchery trout.


Yeah, last year was tough. They had to go buy trout from PA and WV just to make ends meet. Good news is that they have a good handle on the WD now and only a couple hatcheries are still experiencing problems from what I've read/heard.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I live right next to Daniels and drive over the bridge every day, I can let you know when. Been sick as of late so no chance that I'll get down to the river banks this week end especially with getting behind on work. Next week end wraps up hunting season, but I may get down there then. PM me if you want direct info.

Daniels has been a 2 per day daily limit. I'm not aware of any other special restrictions.

Last year was pathetic and frankly it could not be any worse. I heard about whirling disease but I'm a skeptic and think it has more to do with cyclical maintenance of the facilities (or lack thereof), and lack of appropriate budget controls at the State level. When it's such a disaster as last year, they should refund our trout stamp fee.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Last year was pathetic and frankly it could not be any worse. I heard about whirling disease but I'm a skeptic and think it has more to do with cyclical maintenance of the facilities (or lack thereof), and lack of appropriate budget controls at the State level. When it's such a disaster as last year, they should refund our trout stamp fee.


Don't know about what you experienced, but last year's trout that came in the second wave had a better average size than I've seen in many years. I think those PA and WV trout were much better than what we normally got. Hell, I'd pay twice as much just to get the WD again! I say that jokingly, but I got plenty of trout to make the stamp well worth it!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Don't know about what you experienced, but last year's trout that came in the second wave had a better average size than I've seen in many years. I think those PA and WV trout were much better than what we normally got. Hell, I'd pay twice as much just to get the WD again! I say that jokingly, but I got plenty of trout to make the stamp well worth it!


IMO...size the entire year (as to trout) was horrible. Some the the fish just plain looked bad, they were generally small and the drought coupled with swift current from run off from a spring blower, which was not often, led to limited stocking opportunity (all was no fault of DNR.) I will say that what I saw showed that the stocking windows were very short and DNR did not spread the stock well throughout the river (maybe owing to such limited numbers not making it worth the effort.) I will say there were some better than average sized around the second wave, but again poor health overall and very limited in number. IMHO...the trout season last year was the worst in many years. 

Spring storms played havoc with my trips to the shore last year but I still did good. 

If it's two in a row then what can I say....2006 was stellar for trout and the shore.

I'm ready for the 2008 show ! opcorn:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Trout AP Hill*

They stock every sat.The trout are always nice and fat.Brown up to 17 inches to 22 rainbow up to 16-18 Always a pleasurable trip there.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Last year, our Daniel's Run trip was 3/3. However, like FB said, the date was slightly off due to the disease. But in general, usually last week of Feb. or first week of March starts the spring run. Keep a close eye on the DNR website. They'll post once they start their preseason stocking.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

A friend of mine calls DNR periodically to check up on the pre-spring stocking, they said either last week of Jan, first week of Feb. So hopefully they'll be stocking soon!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

shelties1 said:


> A friend of mine calls DNR periodically to check up on the pre-spring stocking, they said either last week of Jan, first week of Feb. So hopefully they'll be stocking soon!


I am new to this pre-season stocking thing. It seems as though they intentionally don't publicize it. Is that true? As cold as it is I doubt I will get out now anyway but it may become bearable in a couple of weeks.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I am new to this pre-season stocking thing. It seems as though they intentionally don't publicize it. Is that true? As cold as it is I doubt I will get out now anyway but it may become bearable in a couple of weeks.


Hey Cyg,

Last year, they had a chart. Hope they do that this year.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It's much harder for DNR to predict when it will be able to stock trout in the early season. The lakes could be covered in ice on any given day. But, once they start, DNR will post a separate Webpage showing the latest updates. They're usually behind by a day or two, but it gets updated pretty regularly. IIRC, I think they also put in a few monster trophy fish in the pre-season


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> It's much harder for DNR to predict when it will be able to stock trout in the early season. The lakes could be covered in ice on any given day. But, once they start, DNR will post a separate Webpage showing the latest updates. They're usually behind by a day or two, but it gets updated pretty regularly. IIRC, I think they also put in a few monster trophy fish in the pre-season


Yes, they do. And they'll tell you where, too. Also, I think the size on the trouts last year during the second stocking here bigger and feistier. I think those were the ones they bought from WVA rather than the ones they breed in the farms. The first stocking, I remember coming home w/ 5 nine inchers. Second stocking, they were all 14" range.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, last year was pretty good for me too. Chump, didn't you have a PB high count for the year last year? What was your number?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Just checked the website . . . they said they already stocked some places . . . wonder how we can find out about where . . . Fishbait, call your girl over at DNR!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Just checked the website . . . they said they already stocked some places . . . wonder how we can find out about where . . . Fishbait, call your girl over at DNR!!!


First thing in the morning!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think they just said that the dates are set, but not necessarily that they've stocked yet. But give them a few days. Last year, they had a separate pre-season page.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I am new to this pre-season stocking thing. It seems as though they intentionally don't publicize it. Is that true? As cold as it is I doubt I will get out now anyway but it may become bearable in a couple of weeks.



You are absolutely correct. The charts or publications are guides at best and for many reasons they are not precisely correct. 

With it being cold there are reasons why an early stocking would occur.

I'm not yapping about some darned conspiracy or otherwise, I'm putting for the common sense of the issue and my first hand experience with living next door to the park.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I love the freshly stocked ponds. The fish are very hungry and healthy. Speaking of trout and not to hijack this thread, I saw a thing on Moster Fish yesterday where scientists were searching for a 6' trout in the 40-50 lb class. Ummmm Platter!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> You are absolutely correct. The charts or publications are guides at best and for many reasons they are not precisely correct.
> 
> With it being cold there are reasons why an early stocking would occur.
> 
> I'm not yapping about some darned conspiracy or otherwise, I'm putting for the common sense of the issue and my first hand experience with living next door to the park.


I'm confused by this. DNR tells us the exact date, location, and number of fish. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Talked to DNR about trout*

The earley prestock in PG and Charles wil be within the next two to three weeks,they said the prestock trout are still kinda small.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> The earley prestock in PG and Charles wil be within the next two to three weeks,they said the prestock trout are still kinda small.


Can't wait!!! Love them preseason trout.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I'm confused by this. DNR tells us the exact date, location, and number of fish. What more could you ask for?


Okay, you say so. I only see them from time to time when they actually stock, or know for certain that they've been there. I'm a hop skip and jump from one river that they stock. It's not my opinion, it's fact that the scheduled is not an EXACT date and location, I've seen it. Rain, mud, river volume, appropriate number of volunteers and workers, and alot of other things come into play. If they told the public when they stocked, like the day and location, don't you think that this would be ... well, like fishing in a barrel? And, all the stocking trips are NOT in fact listed. I'm not sure what you are saying.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*I talk to the cheif ounce aday hes a friend of mine.*

I talk to officer simmons who is the head honcho in charles CNty .I see him almost everyday sense my parents live right behind his office .Ive know almost all of them for about 15 years.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Okay, you say so. I only see them from time to time when they actually stock, or know for certain that they've been there. I'm a hop skip and jump from one river that they stock. It's not my opinion, it's fact that the scheduled is not an EXACT date and location, I've seen it. Rain, mud, river volume, appropriate number of volunteers and workers, and alot of other things come into play. If they told the public when they stocked, like the day and location, don't you think that this would be ... well, like fishing in a barrel? And, all the stocking trips are NOT in fact listed. I'm not sure what you are saying.


I'm saying you're full of chit. Are you trying to convince me that DNR lies about it's preseason trout. They don't post until after they've actually done the stocking. Why would they lie about where, when, or how many. 

Even in the regular season, I have never seen an opening day where the fish were not stocked yet and I've been catching trout for the past 20+ years. If you're having trouble catching trout, you should just ask about what to do instead of telling us the state owes you your money back because you couldn't catch a trout. After all, that's why it's called fishing and not catching.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I caught plenty of trout. I know more holes in the Patapsco than many other, this is no doubt. Last year was poor in comparison, if anyone wants to deny that it's their perogative....seems to me that person is then saying the information from DNR about it being a low stocked season and saying it's not true.

I've seen with my own two eyes when they stocked and it's not always shown accurate in the schedule. But then those who think it is gospel are the same ones who are saying the DNR info about low stock in 2007 was not true. I

I truly don't get it. Guess it gets down to hop all over me and call me a lair. And, fyi, I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, only sharing my experience. 

Really getting over the top... truly excessive.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> After all, that's why it's called fishing and not catching.




[email protected] You had to say it... I thought those words were banned!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> [email protected] You had to say it... I thought those words were banned!


I'll bring it up at the next shareholders meeting


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> I caught plenty of trout. I know more holes in the Patapsco than many other, this is no doubt.





saltandsand said:


> Last year was pathetic and frankly it could not be any worse..... When it's such a disaster as last year, they should refund our trout stamp fee.


So which is it? Did you get plenty or was it such a disaster that they should refund your trout stamp fee? You seem to be having difficulty sticking to one story. 

My apologies Jeff. It won't happen again!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> So which is it? Did you get plenty or was it such a disaster that they should refund your trout stamp fee?
> 
> My apologies Jeff. It won't happen again!


Uhhh.... let's see. Was 2007 the only year I ever fished for trout? Don't think so. If you're that myopic and hyper-critical, so as to weigh heavily on each selective word, then it's best we not have such idle chatter because it's not doing anyone any good.

For someone who told me to never PM him again you sure are seeking my attention in a highly public manner. Kindly leave me be. I'm not about to have useless arguments.

If I'm wrong then I admit it. But you set out for the attack and intentionally saught to throw me to the GBB. I mean it when I say, if I'm wrong then I'm sorry and hereby acknowledge that I am capable of making mistakes.

My apology to the forum.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Uhhh.... let's see. Was 2007 the only year I ever fished for trout? Don't think so. If you're that myopic and hyper-critical, so as to weigh heavily on each selective word, then it's best we not have such idle chatter because it's not doing anyone any good.
> 
> For someone who told me to never PM him again you sure are seeking my attention in a highly public manner. *kindly leave me be.* I'm not about to have useless arguments.
> 
> ...


Not a chance a$$hole. You owe the whole forum an apology for the racist crap you wrote in the open forum.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Not a chance a$$hole. You owe the whole forum an apology for the racist crap you wrote in the open forum.


And you owe me an apology for calling me a racist. BTW: My apology to the forum has already been tendered. I'm sure it will be an eternity before you even consider the wrong you've wrought. And refrain from curse words, this is supposed to be a family forum, or so it has been said.

SEEMS MY APOLOGY TO THE FORUM HAS BEEN DELETED. GUESS THAT MEANS I'M BEING TOLD TO LEAVE.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Saltandsand and I have settled our differences via PM. Everyone please let this issue go to rest.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Good, now lets all get ready to go out and slay some monster trout this year! 

P.S.:
I didn't mean for my first thread to turn into such a controversial one...sorry for that.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

ZackUSAF82 said:


> Good, now lets all get ready to go out and slay some monster trout this year!
> 
> P.S.:
> I didn't mean for my first thread to turn into such a controversial one...sorry for that.



There's no controversy. It's as simple as: There are those who believe in everything that is printed, including DNR schedules as being reflective of actual stockings, and then there are those who know the truth. 

I was down the river on Sunday, got there late so not much time to check things out. I did not see anything worth noting.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude, I thought we had agreed to put it to rest, but you had to come out and call me some lemming believing everything that is printed.

You seem to just want to complain about stuff just for the sake of complaining. What is anyone to do with your so called information? Not read or believe the schedule? Your post is useless. Let's look at this logically. The site gets updated as fish are released. If the site says the trout got released at location X, but the trout were in fact not released until the next day, then I'm sure we would hear a lot about guys showing up to fish but not catching anything. DNR has no incentive to mislead us like that. In the opposite scenario, let's say they post a date when in fact they had stocked the fish in there the day before. So what! How would that affect anyone.

When I say the schedules are accurate, it's because they are the best and must authoritative source of information that we have. And for the past 20+ years I have used and relied on it to tell me where the fish are. If you have some source of information that is better or more accurate, then please share it with us, otherwise shut up and stop whining.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Dude, I thought we had agreed to put it to rest, but you had to come out and call me some lemming believing everything that is printed.
> 
> You seem to just want to complain about stuff just for the sake of complaining. What is anyone to do with your so called information? Not read or believe the schedule? Your post is useless. Let's look at this logically.  The site gets updated as fish are released. If the site says the trout got released at location X, but the trout were in fact not released until the next day, then I'm sure we would hear a lot about guys showing up to fish but not catching anything. DNR has no incentive to mislead us like that. In the opposite scenario, let's say they post a date when in fact they had stocked the fish in there the day before. So what! How would that affect anyone.
> 
> When I say the schedules are accurate, it's because they are the best and must authoritative source of information that we have. And for the past 20+ years I have used and relied on it to tell me where the fish are. If you have some source of information that is better or more accurate, then please share it with us, otherwise shut up and stop whining.




My only response is that I am not responding.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The drama ends here!*

Let it go and move on people.....Hat


----------

